
RFS: Hacker News without the anecdotal comments - untilHellbanned
I enjoy HN except for the anecdotal comments of the form, &quot;I think X based on my experience Y, so the solution is X&quot;. Myopia degrades the community just as much as the ad hominems do.<p>Is anyone working on a natural language processing plugin to filter out these low quality, N=1 comments?
======
bryanrasmussen
Excuse me but you think anecdotal comments degrade HN based on your dislike of
them, so the solutions is a natural language processing plugin to filter them
out?

I mean I also think - based on my personal experiences of natural language
processing (which are limited) and my readings in the field which are also not
as extensive as they could be - that filtering out anecdotal comments (as
opposed to low quality comments in general) would be a difficult task - but
probably the solution is just to wait a few more years given current rate of
progress in the field.

It's just - I think there are problems with this idea.

